# Vitatrunk für den Teich?



## inge50 (12. Jan. 2007)

Hallo,

hab heute in einem Pflanzenmarkt einen Sonderständer gesehen, 500ml Flaschen. Sieht aus wie Apfelsaft, am Boden eine leichte Trübung. Biologisch abbaubar. Mit Milchsäurebakterien und Enzymen. Soll gegen Algen helfen und die Pflanzen stärken. 
Nennt sich Teich Vita.

Kennt das jemand von Euch?

Die Werbung verspricht ja wahre Wunder. War schon drauf und dran mir eine Flasche zu kaufen, habs mir dann aber doch verkniffen.

Der Hersteller bietet auch Reinigungsmittel an.

Was haltet ihr davon, ausprobieren oder lieber bleiben lassen?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Thorsten (12. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Inge,

von solchen Wundermitteln halte ich persönlich nichts, absolut nichts.

Ich würde es lassen, spare dir das Geld und gehe lieber davon lecker Essen oder kaufe Pflanzen für deinen Teich.


----------



## Petra (12. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Inge

Ist es das was ich bei Tante Google gefunden habe.
Es soll ja echt Wunder bewirken wenn ich das so Lese aber ich würde es nicht in meinen Teich geben so wie TH es schon sagte.

Der Erfolg des Produktes resultiert aus dem biologischen Zusammenspiel von Milchsäurebakterien, Enzymen und Fermenten. Teichvita ist rein biologisch, absolut ungiftig und bedenkenlos einsetzbar. Einsatzgebiete sind Gartenteiche, Tümpel, Biotope, Koi-Teiche und Schwimmteiche!
Ausreichend für 10000 Liter Teichwasser
 Zur erfolgreichen Einschränkung und/oder Eindämmung des Algenwachstums 
 Zur Nährstoffbeseitigung, speziell von Stickstoffen und Phosphaten 
 Zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität in der Aquakultur 
 Zur synergetischen Herstellung des biologischen Gleichgewichts 
 Verhindert sanft und nachhaltig das Algenwachstum (Algenblüte) 
 Wirkt gleichzeit pflanzenstärkend und Sauerstoff anreichernd 
 Verbessert die Lebensbedingungen der Teichbewohner 
 Naturprodukt auf rein biologischer Basis ohne chemische Zusätze 
 Teich- und Wasserlebewesen werden nicht beeinträchtigt 
 Reduziert die Faulschlammbildung durch schnellere Zersetzungsprozesse


----------



## inge50 (12. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo,

@ Petra, ja genau, das ist es.

Mich wundert auch, das der Hersteller sonst nur Reinigungsmittel anbietet.

@ Thorsten, ich glaub, ich lass mal besser die Finger davon.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo
das dürfte die gleiche Schiene zu sein 
wie "Effektiven-Mikroorganismen" , "belebtes Wasser" usw.

sicher könnte es ein paar Gedankenansätze in solche Richtungen geben

aber mir sind solche esotherisch angehauchten Mittel und Methoden
in dem Moment suspekt wo im Vetrieb so "sektenhaft" geworben wird.

zum Schluss ist es dann doch "nur" eine Art Brottrunk 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brottrunk
_(den ich auch schon als "Filterstarter" eingesetzt habe  )
_  

einige der Werbe-Floskeln solcher Artikel sind so saudumm ,
dass sie ,wirksam oder nicht ,den Kreis der Nutzer von vornherein eher einschränken..... .  

da lutsche ich lieber einen Teichdrops   
http://www.wasserundsalz.biz/index.html?lang=de&target=d47.html

egal wie falsch der Teich angelegt wurde
ob überbesetzt , zugedüngt, oder nur häßlich.....
es gibt für 29,99  ! immer ein Mittel
was hilft .....:crazy: 



http://www.wasserundsalz.biz/
http://www.amazon.de/Schwimmteiche-Koiteiche-Möglichkeiten-Effektiven-Mikroorganismen/dp/3937640339


schönes WE

natürliche Selbstreinigungskraft in Dosen
immer rein damit !
    
_
Algenplage im Gartenteich oder Biotop

Gartenteiche in allen Varianten und Formen werden immer beliebter. Besonders in den Sommermonaten taucht häufig das Problem von übermässigem Algenwuchs auf. 
Mitunter entwickeln sich die Algenbestände derart, dass die Sichtweite im Wasser nur noch sehr gering ist. 
Die Gründe für starkes Algenwachs tum sind sehr verschieden und ziemlich komplexer Natur.  Algen sind immer ein Resultat eines Überangebotes von Nährstoffen. Algen sind andererseits wichtige Bestandteile für ein ökologisches und biologisches Gleichgewicht in Gartenteichen. 
Vermehrt auftretende Algen können jedoch ein ausgeglichenes System stören und aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen. 
Sobald die Temperaturen ansteigen, vermindert sich der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser. Die natürliche Selbstreinigungskraft des Wassers nimmt ab, und mit dem intensiver werdenden Tageslicht bilden sich verstärkt Algen. 
TAODEX Bio-Teichklar ist ein biologischer Wasserklärer für Gartenteiche, Grossteiche, Fischzuchtanlagen usw. 
Nach der Anwendung von TAODEX Bio-Teichklar wird das Wasser in der Regel innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen klar. 
Längerfristig verschwinden auch vermehrt auftretende Fadenalgen. Eine einmalige Dosierung reicht in der Regel. 
Durch die ausgeklügelte   Kombination der verschieden wirkenden, natürlichen Komponenten findet ein Abbau von vielerlei umwelt- und besonders wasserschädigenden, nährstoffreichen Stoffen statt. TAODEX Bio-Teichklar hat keinerlei schädliche Wirkung auf evtl. vorhandene Fische,  Molche,  Salamander etc.
Preise: 500ml Fr. 28.-; 1 Liter Fr. 46._


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Karsten,



> zum Schluss ist es dann doch "nur" eine Art Brottrunk
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brottrunk
> (den ich auch schon als Filterstarter eingesetzt habe )



Und, hat es was gebracht, oder wars nur zur eigenen Beruhigung?  
Ich hab das Zeugs ja früher im Ökoladen mit verkauft - getrunken aber nicht wirklich. War irgendwie nicht so mein Fall...

Wie war Dein Spruch doch gleich? "Mit reinkippen kann man nix aus dem Wasser entfernen." Oder so ähnlich.
Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. 

Kauft Euch für die 20 oder 30Euro ein paar zusätzliche Pflanzen und lasst denen mal etwas Zeit zum wachsen. In der Natur gibts auch keine EMO und solch eine Kram. Was der Teich an Bakis braucht kommt früher oder später von alleine. Ein Filterstarter beschleunigt sowas höchstens. Und Milchsäurebakterien im Teich?? Wie wärs denn dann gleich mit nem Becher Joghurt im Filter!? Ist bestimmt billiger.   
(Das war ein Witz, also bitte nicht ausprobieren, der Filter und die Teichbiologie wird Euch sonst eins husten!)

Schon interessant wie es die Firmen mit irgendwelchen Werbeversprechen immer wieder schaffen den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Und wenn man sie dann haftbar machen will - dann finden die gaaanz sicher Ausreden on mass! 

Oder es passiert einem - defekter Link entfernt -.


----------



## inge50 (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo,
@ Karsten,
@ Annett,

ihr habt ja Recht. Ich lass es auch bleiben.

Aber die Werbung schafts ja immer wieder, einige fahren bestimmt darauf ab.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## silberfisch (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Moin moin,

ich habe mir dieses Zeug auf anraten meines Zoohändlers und eines guten Kumpels einfach mal besorgt und in den Teich rieseln lassen. Scheinbar wirkt es doch schon sehr gut, nach 5 Tagen ist mein Teichwasser nahezu  "Glasklar". Die Pflanzen sehen immernoch gesund aus und wachsen stetig, den Fischen scheint es auch gut zu gehen (Nach Befragung kam keine Negative Antwort [eigentlich kam garkeine Antwort *G*]). Algen und Schlamm wurden sehr stark reduziert.  
Also ich kann das Zeug nur empfehlen, ich werde es natürlich weiter beobachten


----------



## Teichfreund (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo an alle Brottrunkfreunde,

ich habe das Zeug dieses Jahr erstmals ausprobiert und gehofft, dass mein Heuschnupfen dadurch nicht ganz so schlimm ausfällt. Das Zeug schmeckt zwar wie bereits dreimal getrunken :evil , ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass mein Heuschnupfen wirklich besser wurde. Jetzt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, dass es am Brottrunk lag, da ja das Wetter dieses Jahr mit viel Regen meinem Heuschnupfen ebenfalls entgegengekommen ist. Aber egal, auch wenn es nur ein Placeboeffekt war.
Was aber definitiv stimmt, ist die Tatsache, dass das Gedärm viel einfacher bei Gebrauch von dem Zeug arbeitet. 
Ob ich allerdings meinen Teichbewohnern so etwas antun würde, kann ich mir nun beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen...

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Moin,

komisch - grad vor ein paar Tagen war bei uns in der Tageszeitung eine Seite über Teiche. Und darin ein kleiner Artikel, dass in einem Forum jemand auf Brottrunk gegen Algen schwöre. 

Ob die dieses Thema hier gelesen haben 

Die "Wirkung" von Brottrunk basiert auf Milchsäure-Bakterien, den gleichen Effekt haben Joghurt, Kefir, die teuren "pro-idiotischen" Milchprodukte, rohes Sauerkraut etc. und sind eigentlich nichts Böses. Die meisten sterben eh, bevor sie da ankommen, wo sie nützlich sind...

Ob es im Teich hilft? "Der Glaube versetzt Berge" heißt es doch so schön.


----------



## matzeed7 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo wer mehr über Brottrunk und den Ganzen Zauber erfahren möchte, dem kann ich mal ein Buch empfehlen


Titel: 	Säure-Basen-Fitness : geschmeidiger Körper, feste Muskeln, straffe Haut  
Verfasser: 	Worlitschek, Michael
Erschienen: 	Stuttgart : Haug, 2005

ISBN: 	3-8304-2202-4*kart. : EUR 12.95, sfr 22.70
Schlagwörter: 	*Säure-Base-Gleichgewicht / Ratgeber


Ich habe erst gestern damit angefangen, kann also noch nicht so viel dazu sagen!


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe erst gestern damit angefangen, kann also noch nicht so viel dazu sagen!



Aber wenn ich mir Dein Benutzerbild anschaue, scheint es doch recht schnell zu wirken


----------



## flohkrebs (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

hallo!
Soviel ich weiß, kann man Wasserflöhe züchten....
Sie fressen dann unter anderem Hefe!
Vielleicht hilft der Brottrunk so ähnlich? 
Indem er einfach die Wasserflöhe zur Vermehrung anregt - und die Wasserflöhe, die "putzen" dann das Wasser...
???
liebe Grüsse!


----------



## matzeed7 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich mir Dein Benutzerbild anschaue, scheint es doch recht schnell zu wirken




Hallo Blumenelse, vielleicht wartest du auch noch auf deinen Prinz


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blumenelse, vielleicht wartest du auch noch auf deinen Prinz



Lass mich bloß in Ruhe mit Prinzen, davon rennen genug rum. Ich brauch einen Föhn!


----------



## Armin (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Ahoi ,

Kanne  Fermentgetreide flüssig arbeitet auf Basis von Bakterien, die den bösen Bakkies (Pseudomonas/Aeromonas) die Nahrung wegnehmen, es senkt den PH-Wert bei regelmässiger Anwendung und die Milchsäurebakterien haben einen positiven Einfluss auf die Teichfauna und Flora.
Es ähnelt dem Anaraex Bio.

Ich wende Fermentgetreide flüssig regelmässig an und kann mich nicht beschweren. 

Ich __ senke damit in der Hauptsache meinen rel. hohen aber stabilen PH-Wert.
Und das für 7.- €/ Monat für 5ltr. Fermentgetreide flüssig bei 56000l. Teichgröße.

Die im Frühjahr aufgetretene Fadenalgenplage ist seit dem Einsatz wie weggeblasen.

In vielen guten Koifutter-Mischungen sind Milchsäurebakterien drin. 

Der Nutzen v. Brottrunk u. Fermentgetreide für die sanfte Medizin bei Menschen ist in wissenschaftlichen  Studien nachgewiesen. So hilft es bei chron. Erkrankungen, bei denen andere und starke Medikamente versagen.

http://www.brottrunk.de/shop/index2.htm

Brottrunk/Fermentgetreide kommt auch nicht aus der esotherischen Ecke wie z.B. EMA und wird auch nicht so spektakulär beworben und über MLM verscherbelt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Teichfreund (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Armin,

hast du irgendwelche Quellen, die den wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die positive Wirkung von Brottrunk erbringen? 
Mein sogenannter Busenfreund ist Chirurg im KKH und erzählte mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, dass ich das Zeug durchaus probieren soll, ihm sind allerdings positive wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse nicht bekannt. Die schwören in der Klinik auf Actimel, da sie die Feststellung gemacht haben, dass bei den Patienten mit Actimelanwendung die Kränklichkeit auf Grund von Bakterieninfektionen deutlich (etwa 30%) zurück gegangen sei (die Angaben sind natürlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen, jedoch für mich durchaus glaubwürdig, da er normalerweise keinen Humbug erzählt). 
Ich weis nicht, ob mir der Brottrunk, den ich etwa 8 Wochen geschlürft habe, tatsächlich geholfen hat. Für einen gut funktionierenden Darm ist es auf jeden Fall sehr gut geeignet (eigene Erfahrung).

Grüße
Markus


----------



## matzeed7 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich bloß in Ruhe mit Prinzen, davon rennen genug rum. Ich brauch einen Föhn!




Ich kann dir maximal einen Föhn Tipp geben, also wie du föhnen musst!


----------



## Armin (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> 
> hast du irgendwelche Quellen, die den wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die positive Wirkung von Brottrunk erbringen?
> Mein sogenannter Busenfreund ist Chirurg im KKH und erzählte mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, dass ich das Zeug durchaus probieren soll, ihm sind allerdings positive wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse nicht bekannt. Die schwören in der Klinik auf Actimel, da sie die Feststellung gemacht haben, dass bei den Patienten mit Actimelanwendung die Kränklichkeit auf Grund von Bakterieninfektionen deutlich (etwa 30%) zurück gegangen sei (die Angaben sind natürlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen, jedoch für mich durchaus glaubwürdig, da er normalerweise keinen Humbug erzählt).
> ...



Hy,

auf der HP : http://www.kanne-brottrunk.de/  ist ein Link unter Forschung zu einem geschlossenen Arztbereich über Studien darüber. Ich habe von Herrn Kanne das Buch Bio-Logik erhalten, dort sind die Studien aufgeführt.

Humanmedizin :

http://antikbuch24.de/buchdetails_2500139.html

Landwirtschaft und Tiere :

http://baerfuss.de/shop-702993-bio-logik.html

Gruß Armin


----------



## Teichfreund (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Armin,

danke für die Links.  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Armin (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Ahoi,

spektakuläre Erfolge wurden z.B. bei Neurodermitis und Psoriais-Patienten erzielt. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß es auch bei Allergien hilft.

Im Teich sollen auch Bakteriosen besser abheilen durch die Nahrungskonkurrenz zu den bösen Bakkies.

Ich habe festgestellt, daß am Tage der Brottrunkgabe ,wie auch schon vorher beim Anarex Bio, die Koi ihren Darm leeren mit großen Würsten, so blöd sich das jetzt anhört.
Áuch meine Koiärztin war interessiert an der Wirkung und hält es auch für möglich, daß es sehr positiv auch die Schleimhaut der Koi wirkt.

Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund davon, immer etwas in Teich zu kippen, aber bei Brottrunk bin ich überzeugt v. den positiven Eigenschaften.

Gruß Armin


----------



## AxelU (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Armin,

Du kippst also einfach Brottrunk in Deinen Teich und das bringt was? 

Mist, ich habe mir vor Kurzem Brottrunk im Bioladen gekauft und nach dem Kosten sofort in den Gulli gekippt  . 

Aber nun wieder ernsthaft.
Welche Dosierung, wie oft usw.? Gibt es darüber irgendwelche Angaben?

Axel


----------



## CityCobra (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Servus zusammen!

Kann es sein das wir hier etwas vom eigentlichen Thema abschweifen von wegen "Brottrunk"? 
Ich wollte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen, weil ich trotz guter Filteranlage und ständig laufender UVC-Leuchte jetzt gerade im Sommer doch schon etwas größere Probleme mit Fadenalgen habe.
Allerdings muss ich erwähnen das mein Teich auch über nicht sonderlich viel Pflanzen besteht, dies ist aber auch so gewollt.
Bei der Planung des Teichs wurde ich von meinem Galabauer vor die Wahl gestellt, ob ich wenig Wasser sehen will, dafür mehr Pflanzen habe und benötige weniger Technik.
Die Alternative was eine aufwendigere Technik, dafür sehe ich mehr vom "Teich".

Da ich ja nun akut bei den wärmeren Wetter mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen habe, bedingt auch dadurch das der Teich täglich viel der Sonne ausgesetzt ist, hatte ich schon kurzzeitig mit dem Gedanken gespielt Teich-Chemie einzusetzen, da aber hier wohl eher davon abgeraten wird bin ich nun auch über ein angeblich vollkommen biologisches Produkt aufmerksam geworden:

Teich Vita TerraNawaro

Produktblatt Teich Vita TerraNawaro

Rezepturinfo Teich Vita TerraNawaro

Mag sein das wie hier sogar über das gleiche Produkt wie am Anfang des Threads reden.
500ml sind ausreichend für ca. 10.000 Liter Teichwasser.
Ich habe auch schon etwas gegoogelt, und bin auf ein paar Erfahrungsberichte gestoßen von Leuten die mit diesem Produkt scheinbar recht zufrieden sind.
Also neugierig macht mich das schon, denn auf Dauer habe ich keinen Spaß alle paar Tage Fadenalgen aus dem Teich zu angeln.
Optimal wäre natürlich mehr Schatten und Pflanzen, aber das ist teilweise nicht gewollt oder schwer umsetzbar.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
CC


----------



## CityCobra (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Servus!

Da leider hier nicht viel Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema zu finden sind, und auch die Suchergebnisse mit Google eher spärlich ausfallen, mir die Sache aber keine Ruhe lässt, habe ich nun den Selbstversuch gestartet und mir eine Flasche Teich Vita TerraNawaro besorgt.
Gestern habe ich den Inhalt genau nach Anleitung 1:50 mit Teichwasser vermischt in den Teich mittels einer Gießkanne in den Teich gegossen.
Die UVC Leuchte soll nach der Anwendung für 14 Tage ausgeschaltet bleiben.
Da es sich um ein rein biologisches Produkt handelt, soll die Wirkung erst nach ca. 8 Tagen einsetzen, bzw. sichtbar werden.
Ich werde nun abwarten ob ich eine spürbare Verbesserung feststellen werde, mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Abbau bzw. der Verringerung der lästigen Fadenalgen.
Da sich die Kosten für dieses Produkt in Grenzen halten, gehe ich das Risiko gerne ein.
Ich werde die Entwicklung nun weiter beobachten, und in ca. 1 Woche sollte ich eigentlich einen Erfolg oder auch Misserfolg feststellen können.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Servus Marc

Bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt ...

Und danke für deinen Selbstversuch


----------



## Roadrunner (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

16 EUR/Flasche für 10.000L?

Hm... dafür kann ich hier etwa 20m³ Trinkwasser kaufen. Man müßte also eigentlich die Wirksamkeit des Mittels mit einen Teilwasserwechsel passenden Umfangs vergleichen :evil

Ketzerische Grüße, Guido


----------



## CityCobra (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Roadrunner schrieb:


> 16 EUR/Flasche für 10.000L?
> 
> Hm... dafür kann ich hier etwa 20m³ Trinkwasser kaufen.
> Man müsste also eigentlich die Wirksamkeit des Mittels mit einen Teilwasserwechsel passenden Umfangs vergleichen :evil


Mag ja sein, aber soll ich etwa das biologische Gleichgewicht des Teichs empfindlich stören, in dem ich meine Fische und Pflanzen in Trinkwasser setze,
 oder habe ich Dich irgendwie falsch verstanden?


----------



## Norbert.M (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo erstmal!

ich nehme schon seit einigen Jahren für meinen Teich Brottrunk, und habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Kaum noch Algenbildung, und Pflanzen und Fischen geht es super gut, eben halt flüssige Vitamine für Fisch und Pfanzen.

Am besten kann man dies direkt beim Händler kaufen, nicht im Zoogeschäft....viel zu teuer.

kauft es bei....www.kanne-brottrunk.de
5 Liter   7,70 Euro

Auch die pelets für Kois sind super, 15 Kg 8,83 euro

sie fressen diese wie wild

gruss Norbert


----------



## Heinrich (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

In  diesem  fall  sollte  man  sich  mal  mehr  mit diesen  Milchsäurebakterien  auseinandersetzen !

Und  nicht  so  einfach  abtuen........

Grundlage  aller  dieser  Produkte  dürfte  wohl  der Kanne Brottrunk  sein !

Im  Prinzip  eine  "Art   Sauerkraut" ,  denn  es  wird  unter  Sauerstoffabschluss  durch  fermente solche  Milchsäurebakterien  produziert .

Diese  fermente  ,enzyme  und  Milchsäurebakterien  helfen  wirklich ,  auch  als  nahrungskonkurrenz  für  für  schädliche  krankheitsbakterein  wie  Aeromonas , pseudomonas  etc. 

Glaube  das  das  BaoBio  und  genesis  ähnlich  arbeitet ??!

Ein  völlig  anderes produkt  sind   die  effektieven mikroorganismen  nach  dem  prinzip  des  jap.  professors  Higa !

Sie  sind  mehrfach  wirksamer  als  Brottrunk  etc.

Hier  werden   84  Bakterien  und Mikroorgnismen  in  einem  fermentationsprozess  bei  35  °  kultiviert  und  dann  im  garten , auf  Mülldeponieen  oder auch  im teich  eingebracht !

Nachweislich  hift  das  wirklich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allein  wenn  man  das in  den teich  gibt ,  und  nach  wenigen  tagen  irgendwo  schlamm  ablässt .....stinkt  oder  richt  es  fast garnicht  mehr !

Ich  werde  mich  demnächst  mehr  mit   den  EM  Bakterien  beschäftigen  und  vielleicht  auch  die  fertigen  angesetzten  EMa  vertreiben  ,  denn  die  halten  nur  max   2 Wochen  ,und  das  eigene Ansetzen  ist  für  die  meisten  teichbesitzer  schon  sehr mühsam  weil  man  ja  auch  die  technische  Ausrüstung  braucht !

Also  informiert  Euch  mal  über Google &Co................es  ist  viel  dran  und mehrfach  besser  als  Brottrunk  ,Anarex &CO:

Liebe grüsse  Heinrich


----------



## CityCobra (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Heinrich schrieb:


> In  diesem  Fall  sollte  man  sich  mal  mehr  mit diesen  Milchsäurebakterien  auseinandersetzen !
> 
> Und  nicht  so  einfach  abtun........
> 
> Grundlage  aller  dieser  Produkte  dürfte  wohl  der Kanne Brottrunk  sein !


Genau so sehe ich das auch! 
Da mich das Thema interessiert, würde mich gerne wissen welche Menge Brottrunk auch wie viel Liter Teichwasser kommt?
In unserem örtlichen REWE Markt ist der Kanne Brottrunk erhältlich, und daher überlege ich diesen später auch in meinem Teich einzusetzen.
Der Preis von ca. 2 € pro Flasche ist natürlich verlockend im Vergleich zu dem Teich Vita welches ich zur Zeit noch teste.
Allerdings würde mich mal die Zusammensetzung der beiden Produkte im Vergleich interessieren.

Mein Versuch mit dem Teich Vita TerraNawaro läuft ja noch, und nun ist es ungefähr 8 Tage her seit ich das Mittel in den Teich gegeben habe.
Das ist ja genau die Zeit, aber der das Produkt sichtbar anfangen soll zu wirken/arbeiten.
Meiner Meinung nach kann ich schon Erfolge erkennen -
Die Fadenalgen sind deutlich weniger geworden. 
(laut Info die ich vom Anbieter erhalten habe, sollte man vor der Anwendung möglichst so viel wie möglich an Fadenalgen aus dem Teich fischen)
Auch haben sich die Fadenalgen optisch irgendwie verändert, und zwar stellenweise wurden die noch Vorhandenen heller und "schaumiger".
Wenn ich versuche welche mit der Hand aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, zerfallen sie mir in der Hand.
Es werden nun täglich immer weniger Stellen mit Fadenalgen, die sich aus dem Teich ziehen lassen.
Ich behalte die Sache weiter im Auge und berichte später weiter.
Bei Fragen könnt Ihr Euch natürlich gerne melden.


----------



## Heinrich (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Die  Idee  mit  dem brottrunk  kommt  von Kriegsgefangenen  aus  Russland ,  die  haben  das  aus  Russland mitgebracht .

Es  ist  vergorenes brot ohne  Sauerstoffzufuhr ,  ähnlich  wie  Obstweine  angesetzt !

Aber  vergesst  Brottrunk  .......EM  ist  zig mal  besser !  Duftet  auch  schon  viel  besser !

Heinrich


----------



## CityCobra (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Heinrich schrieb:


> Ein  völlig  anderes produkt  sind   die  effektiven Mikroorganismen  nach  dem  Prinzip  des  jap.  Professors  Higa !
> Sie  sind  mehrfach  wirksamer  als  Brottrunk  etc.
> Nachweislich  hift  das  wirklich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Also  informiert  Euch  mal  über Google &Co................es  ist  viel  dran  und mehrfach  besser  als  Brottrunk  ,Anarex &CO:


Ich glaube ich bin fündig geworden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effektive_Mikroorganismen

Hört sich tatsächlich ganz interessant an!


----------



## karsten. (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Moin 
lässt sich auch hier nachlesen .
nur
die Welt haben sie immer noch nicht gerettet 


mfG


----------



## Heinrich (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo karsten ......

was  da  einige  Firmen  aus  den  EM  machen  ,  da  kann  man  nur  lächeln ,  da  muss ich  dir  recht  geben !

Was  aber   das zeug  am  teich macht ,  probier  es  mal  !!!!!!!!

Habe  gerade  heute  morgen  aus  einer   sehr  grossen  absetzkammer   ca.  20 cm  Schlamm   abgelassen , war  erstaunt  wo  der herkommt !

Jedoch  kein  einziger  geruch  war  zu  spüren  und  der schlamm  war  schon  sedimentiert  sah  aus  wie  kalkmilch  ,  völlig  anders  als  normaler  schlamm  im  teich.

Meine Fadenalgen  verschwinden  in  allen  teichen ( habe  ca.  200000 Liter  in  ca.  mindestens  30  Becken  oder teichen) komischerweise  auch ,  mal  schauen  ,  es  scheint  wirklich  damit  zusammen zu hängen !?

Also  nicht  schmunzeln ,  ausprobieren  und  dann  lächeln    

Heinrich

Ps.   Hallo  wasserpflanzenfans .....ihr  werdet  euch  wundern  wie  kümmernde Pflanzen  wieder  wuchern !


----------



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

@Heinrich:

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber evtl. handelt es sich ja bei dem von mir eingesetzten Produkt Namens "Teich Vita TerraNawaro" um effektive Mikroorgnismen? 
Hast Du dir mal die Mühe gemacht und Dir die Produktbeschreibung angesehen?:

http://www.hotrega.de/uploads/tx_seghotregaproducts/TeichVita.pdf

http://www.hotrega.de/uploads/tx_seghotregaproducts/Rezepturinformation_Teich_Vita_TerraNawaro.pdf

Falls es sich um kein Produkt handelt welches EM enthält, wo bekomme ich denn nun ein solches Mittel her?
Selbst anmischen möchte ich das nicht unbedingt, hast Du evtl. einen Tipp/Link wo man so etwas bestellen kann und was Du genau benutzt?
Wenigstens gibt es hier Leute im Forum die nicht zu den "Ungläubigen" zählen und es als lächerlich abtun.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## zickenkind (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo, Fotos " Vorher/Nacher " wären nicht schlecht. Wenn es denn welche gibt???


----------



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Hallo, Fotos " Vorher/Nacher " wären nicht schlecht. Wenn es denn welche gibt???


Mit "Nachher" kann ich dienen, allerdings hatte ich leider versäumt vor der Anwendung Bilder zu machen. 
Evtl. finde ich aber noch irgendwo auf meiner Festplatte Bilder, auf denen man den Zustand vor dem Einsatz des Teich Vita erkennen kann.


----------



## Heinrich (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Da  die  effektiven  Mikroorganismen  (EM)  nach  dem  ansetzen   nur  ca.  2 wochen  lagerfähig  sind  werden  in  deinem  Vita............ wohl  kaum   diese  EM  sein  ?!

Kanne  brottrunk  ist  dagegen  sehr  lange  lagerfähig !

Man  riecht  es  aber : normale Milchsäurebakterien  riechen  ähnlich  sauerkraut  .  leicht  säuerlich !  EM  riecht  sehr  süss  ähnlich  Malz !


Wie  schon  erwähnt  kann  man bei  www.emiko.de  das ganze  Material  beziehen .

Wir  werden  wohl  in  ein  paar  Wochen , wenn  unsere Untersuchungen  abgeschlossen  sind  ,  das  fertig  angesetzte  EM a  literweise  verkaufen !

_Edit: gelöscht_

man  sollte  dann  soviel  bestellen  wie  man  benötigt und  dann  innerhalb  kürzester zeit  in  den Teich  schütten !

Nochmals  erklärt ,  ich  wurde  durch  schweizer  Kunden   auf  das produkt  aufmerksam ,  die  alle   begeistert  waren  und  sich  das zeug  aus  Deutschland  schicken  lassen .

LG  Heinrich


----------



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Heinrich schrieb:


> Da  die  effektiven  Mikroorganismen  (EM)  nach  dem  ansetzen   nur  ca.  2 wochen  lagerfähig  sind  werden  in  deinem  Vita............ wohl  kaum   diese  EM  sein  ?!
> Man  riecht  es  aber : normale Milchsäurebakterien  riechen  ähnlich  sauerkraut  .  leicht  säuerlich !  EM  riecht  sehr  süss  ähnlich  Malz !


Soweit ich mich noch daran erinnern kann, hat das Teich Vita ähnlich gerochen wie gegorender Apfelsaft oder so ähnlich. 
Also an dem fertig angesetzten EM hätte ich auch Interesse, kommt allerdings auf den Preis an.
Wenn die Wirkung von meinem aktuell getesteten Produkt irgendwann verflogen sein sollte, würde ich auch gerne und mit Interesse diese EMs testen wollen.


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo,

ja, dieses Thema EM wird auch jedes Jahr wieder neu aufgelegt. Schaut euch mal die Beiträge des letzten Jahres an. (Suchfunktion benutzen) Da gibt es auch einen Bericht der ARD über einen Feldversuch der Uni Bonn mit EM. Schaue hier, mir gefällt dort der letzte Satz im Bericht besonders. :smoki


----------



## rainthanner (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Norbert.M schrieb:


> Auch die pelets für Kois sind super, 15 Kg 8,83 euro


 

Hilf mir mal. Ich kann die in der HP leider nicht finden. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## CityCobra (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



lollo schrieb:


> dieses Thema EM wird auch jedes Jahr wieder neu aufgelegt.
> Schaut euch mal die Beiträge des letzten Jahres an. (Suchfunktion benutzen) Da gibt es auch einen Bericht der ARD über einen Feldversuch der Uni Bonn mit EM. Schaue hier, mir gefällt dort der letzte Satz im Bericht besonders. :smoki


Da steht aber nichts von der Verwendung in Teichen, und wenn das so ist wie die schreiben, muss unser lieber Heinrich scheinbar unter Halluzinationen zu leiden.  
Oder willst Du behaupten seine Erfolge damit seien nur Einbildung?

Ich weiß ja nicht was genau in dem Teich Vita ist, und kenne auch nicht das Rezept, aber es scheint zu wirken.
Habe "Teich Vita TerraNawaro" nun seit ca. 11 Tagen im Teich, und die Fadenalgen werden immer weniger.
Es sieht für mich so aus, als würden sich die Algen in Sauerstoff umwandeln und sich langsam zersetzen/auflösen.
Die Fadenalgen die zuvor noch unter Wasser an den Steinen hafteten, werden immer faseriger/dünner, lösen sich von den Steinen und steigen langsam an die Teichoberfläche.
Wenn ich versuche diese mit der Hand oder einem Rechen zu greifen, fallen sie fast von alleine auseinander.
Die verbliebenen winzigen Reste werden dann später vom Skimmer geschluckt.
Wenn das so weiter geht und die Wirkung anhält bin ich zufrieden.
Anfangs war ich ja selbst etwas skeptisch ob sich überhaupt eine Wirkung zeigt bei einem reinen biologischen Mittel, 
aber ich bin mir eigentlich fast sicher das der Erfolg keine bloße Einbildung ist.

Die UVC-Leuchte ist noch ausgeschaltet, diese werde ich auch noch ein paar Tage deaktiviert lassen.
Zur Zeit sehe ich auch keinen Handlungsbedarf sie einzuschalten, dass Wasser ist noch schön klar.
Hinzu kommt, dass der typische Teichgeruch oder wie man das nennt verschwunden ist.
Das Wasser riecht nicht mehr, könnte natürlich auch an den kaum noch vorhandenen Fadenalgen liegen.

Ich werde in einigen Tagen weiter berichten über meinen laufenden Test zu Teich Vita TerraNawaro...


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich habe mich mal hier durchgeackert und würde gerne wissen, ob man diesen Brottrunk oder EM (Erklärung benötigt) auch im Aquarium gegen Blaualgen verwenden könnte?
Anm.: Blaualgen sind keine Algen, sondern eine Art Bakterien. Da ich sie aus unerklärlichen Gründen ausgerecnet in meinem " Altersheim " habe wäre ich über ein paar Infos echt dankbar!


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



> Die Fadenalgen die zuvor noch unter Wasser an den Steinen hafteten, werden immer faseriger/dünner, lösen sich von den Steinen und steigen langsam an die Teichoberfläche.



Hallo Marc,

dieser Vorgang hat nix mit dem Vita Trunk oder
was auch immer zu tun, der ist in jedem normalen
Teich ganz selbstverständlich.

Wenn die Sonne auf den Teich scheint und es wärmer
wird arbeiten die Bakterien im Bodenmulm, es entstehen
viele Gasbläschen und die Algenpolster steigen nach oben.

Bei Regen oder Wasserbewegung entfleuchen die Gasbläschen
und alles sinkt wieder nach unten, ausser Du kescherst oder
skimmst die Polster vorher ab. Wenns kälter wird arbeiten die
Bakterien weniger und das aufsteigen der Algenpolster wird
weniger.

Ein Mittel das Algen auflöst ohne die selben wiederum
als Nährstoffe im Teich zu belassen gibt es nicht !!

Das Du gerade jetzt den Test machst und die Algen
sich lösen ist reiner Zufall, da das Wetter gerade passt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## lollo (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Marc,



CityCobra schrieb:


> Da steht aber nichts von der Verwendung in Teichen, und wenn das so ist wie die schreiben, muss unser lieber Heinrich scheinbar unter Halluzinationen zu leiden.
> Oder willst Du behaupten seine Erfolge damit seien nur Einbildung?


Ich habe hier lediglich auf die jährlich wieder kehrenden Diskusionen hingewiesen, und behauptet habe ich schon gar nichts. 

Fakt ist, das die Algen die ersten sind, die dem Teich doch die Nährstoffe entziehen und mit dazu beitragen das er nicht kippt. Da der Teichbesitzer diese Algen (Schwebealgen und Fadenalgen) aber nicht haben will, er will ja klares Wasser, gibt es die Möglichkeit ihnen durch das Einbringen von vielen Pflanzen die Nähstoffe zu entziehen. (Konkurrenz) Eine schlechte Methode ist das Einbringen von Chemie. (Pestizid) Hier wird nichts aus dem Kreislauf entfernt, sondern Nachschub für neue Algen geschaffen. (schrieb Andy schon) 

Ich persönlich habe in den ca. 40 Jahren, in denen ich nun Teiche besitze, immer auf den Einsatz der Chemie oder irgend welcher Mittel verzichtet, und habe der Natur ihren Lauf gelassen,  und das war gut so. Mich stört es auch nicht das mein Wasser nicht glasklar ist, und ich nicht bis zum Grund sehen kann. (schlecht für __ Reiher)


----------



## Eugen (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Es sieht für mich so aus, als würden sich die Algen in Sauerstoff umwandeln und sich langsam zersetzen/auflösen.



Algen werden zu Sauerstoff 

Sieh doch mal genauer hin, es ist wohl eher so wie Andy geschrieben hat.
Wobei sich zu den aufsteigenden Algenpolstern auch noch der Mulm gesellt.

Zum Abfischen nimmt man am besten ein großes Küchensieb.


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



> Hallo Ihr Lieben!
> Ich habe mich mal hier durchgeackert und würde gerne wissen, ob man diesen Brottrunk oder EM (Erklärung benötigt) auch im Aquarium gegen Blaualgen verwenden könnte?
> Anm.: Blaualgen sind keine Algen, sondern eine Art Bakterien. Da ich sie aus unerklärlichen Gründen ausgerecnet in meinem " Altersheim " habe wäre ich über ein paar Infos echt dankbar!
> __________________
> ...



Hallo Andrea,

unerklärliche Gründe haben Blaualgen nicht.
Das sollte Dir ernsthaft helfen:

http://www.afizucht.de/html/blaualgen.html#Kurzfassung-Bekaempfung

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Heinrich (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Vita.... EM  usw.  sind  keinerlei  Chemie !!!!!!!!!!!!

Algen  entziehen  kaum  Nahrung  aus  dem  wasser  und  selbst  wenn  sie  das  täten...... sterben  sie  wieder  und  werden  zu  Nahrung  (Energie) .

Also  nur  wenn  ich  die  Algen und  blattmassen  der wasserpflanzen  irgendwie  aus  dem  teich  herausbekomme ,  wird  der Dünger  im  teich  weniger !

Normaler  Biokreislauf !

Algen  und Unterwasserpflanzen  produzieren   bei sonnenlicht  unmengen  an  Sauerstoff  ,  dieser sauerstoff  setzt  sich  teilweise  unter  die  schwebestoffe  und  Schwebealgen  und  treiben  sie  an  die teichoberfläche !

Deshalb  ist  morgens  meist  der teich  klar  , bei  zunehmender Sonne   wird  das wasser  trüber  durch  die  Assimilation .......

Nachts  geht  das  aber  anders  herum ,  dann  verbrauchen  die  Algen  &Co.  den sauerstoff  und   so  gegen  4  Uhr  früh  sieht  man  dann  wie  fischchen &Co.  Sauerstoffmangel  bekommen . 
Ein  unendliches  Thema .

LG  Heinrich


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



> Vita.... EM usw. sind keinerlei Chemie !!!!!!!!!!!!



Alles ist Chemie, einigen wir uns auf Biochemie ?



> so gegen 4 Uhr früh sieht man dann wie fischchen &Co. Sauerstoffmangel bekommen



In einem gesunden Teich ist das nicht so,
meinen Fischen gehts auch um 4Uhr früh gut 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Heinrich (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Ach  ...nochwas .......

Wenn  die  bakterien  den  schlamm  "bearbeiten"  sind  das  in  der  Regel  denitrifizierende  bakterien (luftfliehende Bakterien) ,  dann  endstehen  faulgase  die  Blubartig  aufsteigen .


Dabei  endsteht  zwar  Fäulnis ,  hat  aber  zur  Folge  das  Kohlenstoff  den  teich verlässt  und  der Nitratgehalt  sinkt .
das  wiederum  hat  meist  zur  Folge  das fadenalgen  weniger  werden  weil  Nitratdünger  weniger  wird !

Nicht  so  wenn  ich  mit  Milchsäurebakterien  arbeite.

Also  für  eines  gut  für  anderes  schlecht .

Dieses  thema  ist  unendlich !

Heinrich


----------



## jochen (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hi,



Heinrich schrieb:


> Dieses  thema  ist  unendlich !
> 
> Heinrich



stimmt Heinrich...

andere kämpfen um Denitrifikation im Teich zu bekommen/erreichen...,
und dabei bekommt man das Nitrat viel einfacher aus dem Teich...

aber das ist ja schon wieder off Topic, und daher...


----------



## Heinrich (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo  Any ,

du  solltest  Dich  ernsthaft  mal  mit  den  dingen  wie  Biochemie  oder Chemie 
 beschäftigen ,  bevor  Du  in  der Öffentlichkeit   postest .

Jetzt  wirst  du  uns  gleich  erklären  wollen  das sauerkraut  oder  Joghurt  und    mit  diesen  sind  Vit...Brot...EM   sehr  verwandt  ,  auch  Chemie  oder Biochemie  sind ???????????

Der  schmunzelnde  heinrich


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Ihr,

[OT]Chemie ist halt nicht gleich Chemie - für "Lieschen Müller" ist Chemie ein Synonym für alles künstliche, schlimmstenfalls giftige. Dabei übersieht "Lieschen", dass auch in der freien Natur chemische Prozesse arbeiten.

Wir machen unser Sauerkraut übrigens selbst und finden, dass das überhaupt nicht "chemisch" schmeckt.  [/OT]

Bitte verliert Euch nicht in Wortklaubereien, bleibt bei der sachlichen Diskussion dieses Interessanten Themas.


----------



## Aristocat (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Andy!
Danke für den Link!


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



> du solltest Dich ernsthaft mal mit den dingen wie Biochemie oder Chemie
> beschäftigen , bevor Du in der Öffentlichkeit postest .



@ Heinrich

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber das "musste" ich,
obwohl es mir jahrelang keinen Spass gemacht hat.

Wenn Du schon Joghurt und Sauerkraut ansprichst,
ohne *exergone chemische Umsetzungen* die für
die Gärung durch Milchsäurebakterien verantwortlich
sind, müsstest Du darauf verzichten.

Schau es Dir am besten auf wiki an, da ist es für
Laien noch relativ leicht verständlich:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milchsäuregärung

Der Informationsdefizit liegt also doch schon eher
bei Dir, da hat sichs wohl ausgeschmunzelt 

@ Christine, sorry, das ist keine Wortglauberei, aber
hier geht es um Produkte die sehr wohl chemische
Reaktionen im Teich auslösen (angeblich), darum
sollte das schon eine Spur seriöser diskutiert werden.
Das Zeug kostet ja schließlich Geld und die Wirkung
ist nicht erwiesen.

Gerade aufgrund oberflächlicher Beschreibung bis
hin zu esoterischem Gefasel wird den Leuten doch
damit das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen.

@ Andrea: Bitte, gern geschehn, also Licht ausmachen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Aristocat (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Meine armen Grufti´s! Aber das dürfte die schonenste Art sein, die M***dinger raus zubekommen.


----------



## CityCobra (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Habe auf der Suche nach weiteren Infos zu dem von mir eingesetzten TeichVita noch folgende Infos gefunden:


> eine hochwirksame Lösung zur nachhaltigen Einschränkung des  Algenwachstums in Gartenteichen, Tümpeln, Biotopen oder Koi-Teichen.
> *Die Wirksamkeit basiert auf dem biologischen Zusammenspiel von Milchsäure- und Hefebakterien.*
> Dies aktiviert nachweislich den biologischen Abbau von abgestorbenen Pflanzen, abgesunkenen Blättern, Fischausscheidungen und anderen organischen Resten.
> Dadurch wird den Algen auf natürliche Weise kurzfristig die Nahrungsgrundlage entzogen.
> ...


 Quelle: http://www.prcenter.de/pressemitteilung-pdf-download.php?news_id=53315


----------



## maritim (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

hallo,

ich hänge mich mal an den beitrag dran.

ein bekannter von mir hat aus unerklärlichen gründen immer stress an seinem teich(30m³).
die filteranlage ist eher überdimensioniert, der fischbesatz mit 20 koi zwischen 20 und 25 cm ist auch nicht übermäßig viel,
der teich ist üppig bepflanzt und existiert schon drei jahre.
trotzdem kämpft er mit faden / schwebealgen und krankheiten im teich.

nach einer 20 minütige telefonischer beratung von dem mitarbeiter der fa. kanne hat er sich entschossen den brottrunk anzuwenden..
für die erste anwendung hat er gestern 50 ml auf 1000l in den teich gegeben.
danach muss er alle 14 tage 25ml auf 1000l in den teich geben.
sollte die probleme dadurch nicht in einem monat gelöst werden, soll er sich wieder mit dem zuständigen mitarbeiter der fa.kanne in verbindung setzen.


heute morgen bekam ich den anruf von meinen bekannten, das sein teichwasser schon wesentlich klarere ist. dieser erste erfolg kann natürlich auch zufall sein. würde ja fast an ein wunder grenzen, wenn sich nach 24 stunden der erste erfolg einstellen würde.

wenn ihr interesse habt, werde ich weiter berichten was an dem teich passiert , wenn der brottrunk regelmäßig angewendet wird.

gruß peter


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Ja, das ist sicher interessant!

Wir nehmen Brottrunk schon seit Jahrzehnten zu uns zur Darmpflege, auch unsere Hunde bekommen es schon immer und unserer aller Gesundheit dankt es uns. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es im Teich auch hilft, darüber habe ich mir aber noch nie Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## CityCobra (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



maritim schrieb:


> wenn ihr interesse habt, werde ich weiter berichten was an dem teich passiert , wenn der brottrunk regelmäßig angewendet wird.



Mich würde mal interessieren wie gut oder schlecht der Brottrunk gegen Fadenalgen hilft.


----------



## maritim (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

also.......war heute eine runde mit dem hund laufen und habe mal in den teich geschaut.
muss schon sagen, das ich sehr erstaunt war, weil ich zum ersten mal *nach 3 jahren*, den boden vom seinem teich schämenhaft erkennen konnte.:shock
bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.........

@ CityCobra
werde natürlich auch berichten, was mit den fadenalgen passiert.


----------



## maritim (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

hallo,

nun ist der brottrunk den vierten tag im teich und das wasser ist schön klar.
momentan sie es so aus als würden die fadenalgen etwas in sich zusammensacken, das könnte aber auch mit dem wetter zusammenhängen.

werde wieder berichten, wenn sich was ändert.


----------



## maritim (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

hallo,

wollte mal wieder in sachen brottrunk/fermentgetreide berichten.
das wasser ist auch ohne uvc klar und die fadenalgen fallen tatsächlich zusammen.
auch am rand lösen sich die fadenalgen langsam auf.
sogar der dreck der sich unten im filter absetzt, stinkt beim ablassen nicht mehr.

*nun spiele ich mittlerweile selber mit dem gedanken, das ich auch in meinen teich den brottrunk/fermentgetreide anwende.*


----------



## Matrixer (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Also ich hatte letztes Jahr Brottrunk genommen.
Ich sage nur NIE wieder. :evil

Es war wie Dünger für meine Algen. Das Wasser hat regelrecht gebrodelt. So eine Algeninvasion habe ich in 12 Jahren Teich noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## maritim (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

@ matrixer

hallo,

ich kann nur von der momentanen situation sprechen.
werde auf jedenfall für einen zeitraum von 12 monaten über den brottrunk/ fermentgetreide berichten.
hast du mal mit den leuten von kanne gesprochen? meinen bekannten haben sie sehr ausführlich am telefon berarten.
und sie haben auch gesagt , wenn der brottrunk nicht innerhalb von vier wochen den gewünschten erfolg erzielt, das sich mein bekannter wieder melden sollte. vielleicht spielt es auch eine rolle, das man den brottrunk/fermentgetreide richtig anwendet..... gibt ja einige dinge, die man dabei beachten muss.


----------



## maritim (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

hallo,

wollte mal wieder in sachen brottrunk berichten.
wasser ist klar und es ist nur ein flaum von fadenalgen im teich.
uvc ist aus und dennoch ist das wasser klar.
wenn man überlegt, das über die ganzen jahre fadenalgen/ schwebealgen in rauen mengen vorhanden waren, dann kann sich das ergebnis sehen lassen.

auf grund der tollen erfahrung die mein bekannter gemacht hat, habe ich auch den brottrunk angewendet.
allerdings habe ich festgestellt, das es bei mir wegen dem vliesfilter uninteressant ist.
normal hat man eine stärkere trübung durch die bakterien, wenn der brotrunk in den teich eingebracht wird.
nur bei mir verschwindet die trübung schon nach 2 bis 3 stunden, weil der vliesfiter alles gleich rauszieht.

mein fazit:
für die leute die nicht mit trommel / vliesfilter arbeiten ist der brottrunk eine tolle sache.


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Vielleicht ist es noch ein wenig früh, schon ein Fazit zu ziehen.
Die Temperaturen sind ja noch so im Keller.

Ich finde die Sache jedenfalls sehr interessant und sicher werde ich das auch ausprobieren, da ich weder einen Trommelfilter benutze noch über Vlies filtere. Vielleicht auch erstmal nur als Start in die neue Saison .


----------



## Teicher (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo allerseits, ich habe in vers. andere Forums gelesen das BROTTRUNK von andere Hersteller WESENDLICH billiger sind und haben das selbe wirkung wie von Kanne.  Ich schau das ich welche kaufen kann (angeblich von DM) und probiere's aus.  soll ich evtl. bescheit geben ob's wirkt?  (Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache, einmal heisst es das Gemüse, einmal der gemüse, -dörr Gemuse-)
            Tag noch,
            Jimmy


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Na klar doch! 

Das wäre wirklich interessant, ich habe nämlich selbst noch keinen anderen Brottrunk gefunden (aber auch nicht nach gesucht ), und weil wir und auch unsere Hunde den ständig nehmen, ist das natürlich auch ganz schön teuer, und wenn der Teich jetzt auch noch welchen bekommt ...  , wäre ja schön, wenn es da auch was preiswerteres gäbe!


----------



## scholzi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hi Leute....
@Jimmy
vielleicht kannst du ja mal Links zu den verschiedenen Brottrunks einstellen...
und berichte bitte wie das Zeug in deinem Teich wirkt.....oder auch nicht wirkt...


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hi,

wenn man den bei Kanne direkt bestellt und nicht die Fläschen aus dem Laden sondern einen Kanister nimmt, ist der auch wiederum nicht so teuer. Und man weiß, das auch drin ist, was draufsteht.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Ja, das stimmt naürlich. Deswegen hab ich mich auch noch nie nach einer Alternative umgesehen, weil  ich der Firma einfach vertraue  .


----------



## drwr (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo,

Es sind schon sehr viel sollte , könnte, täte in den Berichten.
Auch der Aussagewert bei Wikipedia ist null, denn er zeigt nur Vermutungen.
Evidenzbasierte Untersuchungen sehen anders aus, und nur die haben eine wissenschaftliche
Aussagekraft.
Und wenn der Brotdrunk beim Menschen wirkt - selbst wenn er sollte !! -- wirkt er noch lange nicht bei Fischen, wobei nahezu jede Fischart anders reagiert. Während zB. Forellen mit Maltose gut zurechtkommen vertragen Koi´s eher Dextrose usw..
Und auch Actimel hat nicht mehr wie einen Placeboeffekt, denn bekanntlich steuert die Psyche das Hormonsystem. Jeder kennt das wenn ihm das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft wenn er an Schokolade, Fleisch oder Frauen - je nach Alter - denkt.
Und EM hat nach meinen Versuchen null Effekt. Ich hätte noch so einen Gärungsbottich....
Und die probiontischen Bakterien funktionieren nur wenn die Nahrung beider gleich ist !!
und dann auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Grad.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Du hast sicher recht, dass es tatsächlich zu wenige fundierte Studien zu diesem Thema gibt.

Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen (und für einige andere Menschen, mit denen ich zusammen seit Jahren mich im Bereich alternative Heilmethoden beschäftigt habe), aber es gibt noch viele Dinge, für die es sich nicht lohnt und auch nicht die nötigen Mittel dafür vorhanden sind, wissenschaftliche Studien zu betreiben. Außerdem dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein, dass die Pharmaindustrie solche Ansätze sehr gut zu verhindern weiß (ich habe mehrere Ärzte in der Verwandtschaft und weiß, wovon ich rede). Deshalb würde ich nicht unbedingt immer auf solche Studien beharren. Viele Erfolge sind auch "Selbstversuchen" von namhaften Forschern zu verdanken . So halte ich es auch - solange dadurch weder Mensch noch Tier zu Schaden kommt, ist das wohl auch vertretbar, und wenn man "sanft" an solche Dinge herangeht, kann da auch nichts passieren. Es gibt sicher auch hin und wieder Placebo-Effekte, aber wohl eher beim Menschen .
Ich habe z.B. Heilsteine an meinen Hunden ausprobiert, und die haben mit Sicherheit nicht daran "geglaubt"  und ich hatte unglaubliche Erfolge. Manches mag vielleicht Zufall gewesen sein, aber alles kann man nicht dem Zufall in die Schuhe schieben, zumal ich diese Erfahrungen seit ca. 30 Jahren mache.
Weiter möchte ich mich dazu jetzt nicht äußern, ist zu sehr OT, dies sollte nur eine Anregung sein, sich nicht allzusehr und ausschließlich auf "wissenachaftlich fundierte Studien" zu verlassen.


----------



## drwr (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo,

bei den Studien muß man nur auf das sog. Studiendesign schauen, wer die Untersuchung gemacht hat und wie sie finanziert wurde. Allein das sind schon Hinweise auf die Seriosität.
So sind z.B. die Abteilungen des AKH in Wien unabhängig von der Pharmaindustrie.
Nicht überall hat die Industrie die Finger drin, es gibt auch Mediziner als Überzeugungstäter im positiven Sinn.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Kaje (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Bei einer richtig funktionierenden Biologie des Teiches, sind solche "wunderheilmittelchen" völlig überflüssig, da hiermit meiner Meinung nach die Symptome bekämpft werde und nicht deren Ursache:smoki


----------



## schenvo (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo !

Kann man die Sache mit dem Brottrunk nicht mal anders betrachten?
Wenn dieses Heilmittel so gut ist - ohne Ursachenbekämpfung -, hat man dennoch erst mal einen Wasserschönen Teich und ausgehend von dieser Situation kann dann vielleicht die eigene Filteranlage diesen Zustand erhalten, denn bisher schafft sie es nicht, weil zuviel auf diese einbricht.


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Ich würde das jetzt weder als "Wundermittel" noch als "Heilmittel" einstufen wollen, sondern eher als "Beigabe" bei kleineren Problemchen und dann sehen, ob sich etwas tut.
So werde ich es jedenfalls handhaben, vor allem auch am Anfang, wenn noch keine Fische drin sind.

Und klar, es gibt auch unabhängige Mediziner, leider fehlen diesen aber dann oft die nötigen finanziellen Mittel, um in größerem Rahmen zu forschen - und damit dreht sich dann alles wieder im Kreis. So ist es jedenfalls im größten Teil Deutschlands, leider. Nicht umsonst müssen sich immer mehr Selbsthilfegruppen gründen ... aber diese Diskussion soll hier nicht das Thema sein, ist zu sehr OT und damit wäre jetzt meine Beitragsbereitschaft zu diesem Thema erschöpft. , nachher krieg ich es noch mit den Mod's zu tun ... 
Ich war selber lange genug Mod und will ihnen nicht unbedingt mehr Arbeit machen als nötig -


----------



## Teicher (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hi Robert, ich hab nur a weng rumgegoogelt und da waren vers. Koi-Foren mit beiträge über Brottrunk.  Ich hab mir gedenkt, wenn die Koifreunde so begeistert sänn, dann probierst es auch aus.
Tschüüs, Jimmy                         :cu


----------



## Teicher (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hello again,  ich nehme alles zurück uber die preise von KANNE!  War heute im KAUFLAND, uuund fand die 750ml. Flasche org.bio Kanne für sag u. schreibe:  man glaubs net €1.95 !!! aua
Da drüber ist nicht zu meckern. oder?  Alles weitere nach'n ausprobieren.
Tschüss, Jimmy


----------



## Kaje (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



schenvo schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Kann man die Sache mit dem Brottrunk nicht mal anders betrachten?
> Wenn dieses Heilmittel so gut ist - ohne Ursachenbekämpfung -, hat man dennoch erst mal einen Wasserschönen Teich und ausgehend von dieser Situation kann dann vielleicht die eigene Filteranlage diesen Zustand erhalten, denn bisher schafft sie es nicht, weil zuviel auf diese einbricht.




Ich betrachte dies so.. Wenn man solche Mittelchen zur anfänglichen Unterstützung der Filteranlage verwenden  muss, dann ist diese in der Regel eh zu klein bzw. nicht passend für die Teichgröße und deren Fischbesatz. Unter der Vorraussetzung, dass die Filteranlage passend zur Teichgröße und deren Fischbesatz ausgewählt wurde und auch ausreichend biologische Unterstützung (Wasserplanzen etc.) vorhanden ist, regelt sich die Biologie auch ohne jegliches regelmäßiges zukippen von irgendwelchen "Wundermittelchen".

Ich habe in meinen Teich noch nie etwas hineingekippt, da ich diesem ganzen Zeug kritisch gegenüberstehe und hier auf auf die Regelung der Biologie hoffe, was bisher immer zuper geklappt hat.. Und habe wahrscheinlich auch deswegen keine Probleme mit meinen Wasserwerten..

Viele machen einfach nur den Fehler, dass sie einfach nur zu ungeduldig sind und klares Wasser von heute auf Morgen vorhanden sein muss!


----------



## karsten. (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Kaje schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Viele machen einfach nur den Fehler, dass sie einfach nur zu ungeduldig sind und klares Wasser von heute auf Morgen vorhanden sein muss!



hallo

aber wenn nicht vernünftig gebaut ist .......wird´s eh nix


und das ist doch meist der Fall :evil  

dann ist sowas immer noch besser als Algizide

mfG


----------



## Kaje (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Karsten..

sagte ich ja.. unter der Vorraussetzung, dass der Gartenteich richtig geplant und umgesetzt wurde!
Mit solchen "Wundermittelchen" und da wiederhole ich mich gerne wieder, werden nur die  Symptome eines Grundlegenden Problems bekämpft, nicht jedoch deren Ursache! - Wer was anderes behauptet, kann sich nicht ausreichend mit der Materie beschäftigt haben.:smoki

Aber von mir aus kann jeder in seinen Teich kippen, was er für richtig hält


----------



## Teicher (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo, habe gestern gegen 13:00 500ml. Brottrunk im Teich gegossen.  Bisher tut's sich noch nichts.  Morgen geht's weiter.
Tschüüs, Jimmy


----------



## biowaba (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Kaje schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten..
> 
> sagte ich ja.. unter der Vorraussetzung, dass der Gartenteich richtig geplant und umgesetzt wurde!
> Mit solchen "Wundermittelchen" und da wiederhole ich mich gerne wieder, werden nur die  Symptome eines Grundlegenden Problems bekämpft, nicht jedoch deren Ursache! - Wer was anderes behauptet, kann sich nicht ausreichend mit der Materie beschäftigt haben.:smoki
> ...



Hallo Jens,
 Du hast wie auch andere hier den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen
Wer irgendetwas in das Wasser kippt, erreicht nur kurzfristig ein Ergebnis, die Ursachen werden damit nicht beseitigt, im Gegenteil, mit der Zeit wird alles nur noch schlimmer, der Teufel:evil sitz im Detail und das muss eigentlich gefunden werden.

Wie Du sagst, kann es ja eigentlich jeder für sich entscheiden was er für richtig hält, doch das Forum hier wäre fehl am Platz wenn es jeder täte, also sollte jeder der sich hier an Fragen beteiligt auch von dem lernen, was andere hier an Ratschlägen geben.

Wie auch schon richtig gesagt wurde, in Teichen die __ egel auf welche Art angelegt sind( mit oder ohne Planzen, mit oder ohne Filtertechnik ) und seit Jahren  funktionieren sind die Ursachen des trüben und veralgten Wassers nicht vorhanden. Irgendein Mittelchen einzutragen und nicht zu Filtern, den Rest der Ursachen aussen vor zu lassen ist jedoch der gänzlich verkehrte Weg.

Alles was getan wird kann nur funktionieren wenn das Gesamtsystem auch wirklich funktioniert und  die einzelnen Bestandteile des Gesamtsystems sorgfältig aufeinander abgestimmt sind.

Auch von dem Mittel, das wir einsetzen gibt es hunderte verschiedene ähnliche auf dem Markt. Alle diese funktionieren nicht, wenn der Rest des Systems fehlt.
Das einzige was dabei funktioniert ist der Gewinn der Händler


----------



## maritim (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

hallo,

ich finde es eigentlich sehr schade, wie sich der beitrag entwickelt.
wir sprechen hier nicht von einem pestizid oder chemiekeulen.

abschließend möchte ich mir erlauben noch etwas zu sagen!
mein bekannter hat einen richtig angelegten teich.
die filteranlage ist eher überdimensioniert als zu klein.
der fischbesatz ist nicht zuviel für den teich.
er hatte über die jahre nur stress am teich und eigentlich konnte man nie den grund vom teich sehen.
eine fischkrankheit jagte die nächste.....
aber das hatte ich alles eingangs schon geschrieben......

liebe teichfreunde, 
es gibt mit sicherheit genügend perfekt angelegte teiche, wo es auch schwierigkeiten gibt!
und warum sollte man, das system nicht mit dem brottrunk unterstützen, das man freude am teich hat? 

ich bin jedenfalls begeistert von dem brottrunk! ich freue mich sehr für meinem bekannten, das er dadurch den teich/ fische in den griff bekommen hat.
und endlich wachsen auch seine pflanzen im teich , die früher durch die fadenalgen erstickt wurden. 

eigentlich wollte ich hier weiter berichten, wie sich der teich bei meinem bekannten weiter entwickelt, aber es macht echt keinen spaß wenn vieles einfach niedergeredet wird.


----------



## Plätscher (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich hier weiter berichten, wie sich der teich bei meinem bekannten weiter entwickelt, aber es macht echt keinen spaß wenn vieles einfach niedergeredet wird.



Hallo.

lass dich nicht verrückt machen, berichte weiter. Ich bin zwar auch son °ungläubiger Thomas° aber ich weiß auch das es gerade bei Teichen nicht nur einen Weg gibt. Das zusammenspiel der vielen Faktoren im Teich ist so Klompex das ich einfach nicht gleube das es nur einen °Königsweg° gibt.

Also mach weiter (und die anderen auch).


----------



## nihoeda (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich hier weiter berichten, wie sich der teich bei meinem bekannten weiter entwickelt, aber es macht echt keinen spaß wenn vieles einfach niedergeredet wird.



ich schließe mich Jürgen auch mal an und sag berichte bitte weiter ! Wir lesen seit Anfang an sehr gespannt mit wenn du schreibst und sind sehr begeistert von deinen Berichten ! 
Wir möchten gerne wissen wie es an dem Teich deines bekannten weiter geht !


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Servus Peter

Ach komm ... lass dich von den Skeptikern nicht abhalten weiter zu berichten 

Ich finde dieses Thema sehr aufschlußreich ..... 

Wünsche ein schönes Pfingsten


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Peter,

es gibt doch immer Menschen, die meinen, die Weisheit sei allein auf ihrer Seite. Laß dich davon nicht beeindrucken und halte dich an die Beiträge, die positiv sind.
Ich habe auch in anderen Teichforen und auch von Gartenbesitzern im allgemeinen gehört, dass der Brottrunk in vielen Fällen erfolgreich eingesetzt wird - und das nicht - wie ich schon schrieb - als Wundermittel oder als Allheilmittel, sondern lediglich zur Vorbeuge und zur Unterstützung, was ich legitim finde.
Letztlich macht ja doch jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen, mag da auch mancher mit erhobenem Zeigefinger  meinen, es besser zu wissen. Und alles, was ganz offensichtlich nützt, kann eingesetzt werden in der Natur. Das ist auch in der Medizin so: Wer heilt, hat Recht.

In diesem Sinne berichte bitte weiter, du siehst ja,  dass das Interesse da ist und bei manch einem vielleicht erst hierdurch geweckt wird!


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



maritim schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich hier weiter berichten, wie sich der teich bei meinem bekannten weiter entwickelt, aber es macht echt keinen spaß wenn vieles einfach niedergeredet wird.



Hallo Peter,

Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass alle nur Hurra schreiben - wäre doch auch langweilig. Skeptiker gibt es immer, wenn wir uns dann alle gleich in unser Schneckenhaus zurückziehen würden, wäre die Erde immer noch eine Scheibe....

Ausserdem hat dieser Thread wesentlich mehr lesende als schreibende User.


----------



## Teicher (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

He Peter, mach du schön weiter, ERST recht jetzt  Wem's nicht passt brauchs auch net lesen.
jedenfalls, ohne dein bericht wäre ich garnicht drauf gekommen das es so was iberhaupt gibt.
SO.  Heute hab ICH zum Teich geschaut, aber es tut sich immer noch nichts,  Ich glaube, ich versuch es noch mal von vorne.
Bye für jetzt,
Jimmy:cu


----------



## Kaje (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Peter,

viell. hast Du meine Einstellung und den Kommentar zu diesen Mittelchen auch einwenig anders aufgefasst, als dies verstanden werden sollte und es sollte dich nicht abhalten, davon weiter zu berichten.
Mein Kommentar sollte sicher nicht als Klug*******r oder Besserwisser abgestempelt werden...

Und Du hast vollkommen Recht, nicht jeder Gartenteich und deren Wasser verhält sich gleich, da jeder anders angelegt ist usw.... Verändert man nur einen kleinen Paramter, so kann sich dies positiv wie auch negativ auf deren Biologie auswirken.
Wenn jemand wie zb. Dein Freund alles Grundlegende getan hat, damit die Biologie am und im Teich funktioniert, damit Algenbildung usw. erst garnicht entstehen kann, aber trotzdem auftritt und dann zu solchen "unterstützenden" Mitteln greift dann ist dies eine andere Sache, als wenn jemand gleich nur auf solche Mittelchen setzt, ohne sich vorab mal mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt zu haben und versucht, mit solchen Mittelchen grundlegende Fehler auszubügeln.--> Ist ja auch bequemer.
Hier sehe ich die Gefahr bei solchen Beiträgen! 
Es wird hier nun sicherlich einige geben, die diesen Beitrag zum Anlaß nehmen um diese Mittelchen unüberlegt in den Teich kippen, da es ja hier empfohlen wurde - Egal ob dies anders und ökologisch korrekt gelöst werden könnte..
Wieviele Leute legen sich den auf die schnelle einen Gartenteich an, ohne sich vorab einmal informiert zu haben, was man außer Wasser,  Teichfolie und Fische sonst noch braucht und wenn dann nach ein paar Tagen des Gartenteich anlegens, das Wasser grün ist, wird dann schnell und voreilig zu solchen Mittelchen gegriffen.. --> Genau dies meinte ich..

Erst versuchen, die Ursachen für seine Probleme zu bekämpfen und nicht nur die Symphtome!


----------



## Teicher (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Morgen, Tut's sich immer noch nichts.warum.
Gruß,Jimmy


----------



## Platin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Peter



maritim schrieb:


> ich finde es eigentlich sehr schade, wie sich der beitrag entwickelt.



Ich verstehe auch nicht warum dieses Thema so (zer-)diskutiert wird. 
An anderer Stelle wird ein a****teures fragwürdiges Mittelchen unterschwellig beworben und da interessierts keinen. 
Hier bei Brottrunk, was bei einigen Usern (die daran kein Geld verdiehnen) ja anscheinend positive Wirkung zeigt, gehts dann munter drauf los.  Aber egal.



maritim schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich hier weiter berichten, wie sich der teich bei meinem bekannten weiter entwickelt, aber es macht echt keinen spaß wenn vieles einfach niedergeredet wird.


Ich habe letztes Jahr Fermentgetreide und dieses Jahr Brottrunk, jeweils im Frühjahr, als "Startunterstützung" in meinen Filter und Teich getan. 
Ob es den Bakterien wirklich geholfen hat  Aber was ich feststellen konnte war, dass letztes und dieses Jahr wenige Tage nach der Zugaben das Wasser deutlich klarer wurde. 
Erfahrungsberichte wie es bei einer Anwendung über einen längeren Zeitraum aussieht wären sehr interessant. Und ich hoffe du siehst an den positiven Rückmeldungen der User vor mir, dass hier der ein oder andere sehr interessiert (still) mitliest und sich über weitere Berichte freuen würde


----------



## Teicher (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo Allen, gestern hab ich 1Fl. (750ml.) u. 1 Glas (250gr.) Brottrunk bez. Ferment Getreide im Teich eingebracht.  Heute Vormittag war's Wasser leicht eingetrübt!!  Jetzt bin ich gespannt ob sich zum guten was ändert.  Mir wärn's sehen.  Peter mein gutster, ich glaube langsam das ich glaube.
Bis zum Morgenliche bericht, eure Jimmy:cu


----------



## maritim (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

hallo,

ich möchte mal paar grundsätzliche sachen erwähnen die auch schon einige vorredner  geschrieben haben.

1.
es ist vollkommen klar, das der brottrunk / fermentgetreide kein wundermittel ist womit man alle sorgen von der backe hat.
2.
ich hatte bereits eingangs erwähnt, das der brottrunk/ fermentgetreide  bei einen teich angewendet wurde, der optimale bedingungen von der teichgröße , besatz und filterung hat.
3.
es ist vollkommen klar, das bei einem teich mit zu geringen volumen, ungenügender filterung und überbesatz der brottrunk / fermentgetreide nur kurzzeitig hilft(wenn er überhaupt was bringt).
Natürlich müssen die eigentlichen ursachen behoben werden, damit später alles stabil läuft.
4.
es gibt von seitens der fa kanne klare vorgaben wie der brottrunk/ fermentgetreide  angewendet werden muss! das fängt bei der dosierung an und hört bei der tageszeit auf, wo der brottrunk / fermentgetreide eingebracht werden muss.......
es gibt noch* viele* andere kleinigkeiten die beachtet werden müssen, damit sich der gewünschte erfolg einstellt. hier ist es ratsam, das sich* jeder * von der fa. kanne beraten lassen sollte, der den brottrunk / fermentgetreide  anwenden möchte.


wie unter punkt 2 erwähnt hat der brottrunk / fermentgetreide  geholfen, das optimale bedienungen geschafft wurden.
das system hat sich nach vielen jahren endlich einspielt.
krankheiten sind nicht mehr aufgetaucht und die fadenalgen und schwebealgen sind nahezu komplett verschwunden. die pflanzen wachsen erstmalig richtig und der ph,-kh,-gh-wert, hat sich endlich stabilisiert .

sollte es* veränderungen* am teich meines bekannten geben, dann werde ich hier berichten.

abschließend:
wir sind alle darauf bedacht, das keine chemie im teich angewendet wird.
alle reden davon, das die biologie vom teich mit hilfe von pflanzen, filter und technik alles selber lösen muss.
warum sollte man nicht die biologie, mit dem natürlichen brottrunk / fermentgetreide unterstützen?
nur weil es nicht aus japan kommt und zu horrenden preisen verkauft wird, muss das kanneprodukt doch nicht schlecht sein?

glaube oder wissenschaft.......gestern wurde akupunktur und homöopathie auch als humbug abgetan. 
mittlerweile kann bewiesen werden, das es einiges bewirkt, was medikamente* nicht* schaffen.
ich war auch ein großer zweifler, aber  aus traurigen anlass habe ich der sache eine chance geben und heute bin ich wieder mobil.

zum nachdenken......
vielleicht sollte man dem kanne-produkt  auch eine chance geben und nicht gleich als humbug abtun.


----------



## CityCobra (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Ich hatte im letzten Jahr recht gute Erfolge mit dem Produkt *Teich Vita TerraNawaro* von der Firma Hotrega in meinem Teich erzielt. 

http://www.hotrega.de/fachhandels-s...und-aussenbereich/teich-vita-terranawaro.html

Nach einiger Zeit zersetzten sich die Fadenalgen im Teich und wandelten sich in Sauerstoff um.
Anfangs konnte man die Fadenalgen noch mit der Hand aus dem Teich ziehen, später war dies nicht mehr möglich, bei dem bloßen Versuch zerfielen sie vorher.
Den Preis für das Produkt finde ich nicht übertrieben, ich denke ich werde mir in Kürze noch eine Flasche besorgen.

Ich habe keine Lust mir irgendwelchen Stress zu machen mit einem Brottrunk und Fermentgetreide, bei dessen Anwendung man keinen Fehler machen sollte.
Ist mir einfach zu kompliziert, ich bevorzuge es halt einfacher.


----------



## Platin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

_Inhaltstoffangabe nach Detergenzienverordnung 648/2004 EG
-Aqua
-Natural products from fermented corn
-Lactic Acid_

Quelle


----------



## CityCobra (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Platin schrieb:


> _Inhaltstoffangabe nach Detergenzienverordnung 648/2004 EG
> -Aqua
> -Natural products from fermented corn
> -Lactic Acid_


Ist mir bekannt und hätte ich erwähnen sollen, ist aber wohl wesentlich einfacher in der Handhabung/Dosierung.


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Nach einiger Zeit zersetzten sich die Fadenalgen im Teich und wandelten sich in Sauerstoff um.
> .



Sorry, aber das ist mit Verlaub  
wenns denn stimmt,sofort dem Nobelpreiskomitee melden.


----------



## Kaje (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist mit Verlaub
> wenns denn stimmt,sofort dem Nobelpreiskomitee melden.



Jep, das wage ich auch sehr stark zu bezweifeln und wenn dem sö wäre, dann würde sogar ich mir solch ein *Wundermittelchen* in den Teich kippen..


----------



## Platin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo


CityCobra schrieb:


> ...ist aber wohl wesentlich einfacher in der Handhabung/Dosierung.



Verstehe ich nicht. 
Bei dem "Teich Vita TerraNawaro" liest du doch auch den Anwendungshinweis durch und richtest dich danach!? 
Ich kann keinen großen Unterschied zur Handhabung/Dosierung von Fermentgetreide/Brottrunk feststellen.


----------



## CityCobra (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Ich hatte beobachtet wie sich nach einiger Zeit an den Algen kleine Luftbläschen gebildet hatte, und die Algen an Festigkeit/Substanz verloren haben.
Wenn man versuchte die Algen mit der Hand zu greifen, zerfielen sie direkt.
Und das geschah im Hochsommer und nicht zum Herbst hin.
Evtl. kann mir mal jemand von den Experten erklären was genau diesen Vorgang verursacht hatte?


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich hatte beobachtet ...an den Algen kleine Luftbläschen gebildet hatte, und die Algen an Festigkeit/Substanz verloren haben.
> ...



Luft ist eine Zusammensetzung diverser Gase. (die genaue Zusammensetzung kannst du in Büchern oder im Inet finden)
Außerdem entstehen bei einem Zersetzungsprozeß von Pflanzen i.d.R. diverse Gase (auch das läßt sich im Inet leicht recherchieren)
Diese Gase besitzen eine geringe Löslichkeit in Wasser, der Großteil steigt als Bläschen nach oben, da Gase leichter als Wasser.
Was du da also beobachtest sind Gasbläschen,die sicher nicht aus Luft bestehen und nur zum geringen Teil Sauerstoff sind.
Pflanzen bestehen aus C,H,O,N,P,S, und weiteren Spurenelementen.
Jetzt kannst du dir die möglichen Gase selbst "zusammenbasteln".

In deinem Fall verdächtige ich mal die Milchsäure, welche die Zellstruktur der Algen angreift und das Fermentgetreide (sic !) das dann anschließend die Algen fermentiert.
Dabei entsteht (in versch. Anteilen Wasser,Kohlendioxid,Schwefel- , Stickstoff- und Phosphorverbindungen (teils in Ionenform,teils in gasförmigen Verbindungen)

Schlauer geworden ?


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

hallo,

schließe mich der meinung von eugen  an.
es sind mit sicherheit keine sauerstoffblasen, die bei der zersetzung aufsteigen.

meine meinung:
wahrscheinlich spielt der "hersteller" auf den höheren sauerstoffgehalt an, wenn die fadenalgen/ schwebealgen aus dem teich verschwunden sind.
dann spielt sich der ph wert ein und in der nacht gibt es keine fadenenalgen / schwebalgen mehr, die den sauerstoff im wasser aufzehren.

kleiner tipp.
telefoniere mal mit der fa kanne.
es gibt zahlreiche "hersteller", wo die produkte der fa, kanne mit einem wohlklingenden edikt  verkauft werden.

so nach dem motto.... günstig kommt bei den teichfreunden nicht an, weil nur teure produkte gut sein können.


----------



## nik (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,



maritim schrieb:


> meine meinung:
> wahrscheinlich spielt der "hersteller" auf den höheren sauerstoffgehalt an, wenn die fadenalgen/ schwebealgen aus dem teich verschwunden sind.
> dann spielt sich der ph wert ein und in der nacht gibt es keine fadenenalgen / schwebalgen mehr, die den sauerstoff im wasser aufzehren.


Grundsätzlich überwiegt bei Pflanzen/Algen der in der Photosynthese erzeugte Sauerstoff den Eigenbedarf aus Atmung. Pflanzen/Algen tragen - so lange die Bedingungen deren Existenz ermöglichen - immer positiv zur Sauerstoffbilanz bei! Ein Sauerstoffproblem lässt sich genauso sicher immer irgendwelchen O2-zehrenden Mineralisierungsprozessen zuordnen. Anders ausgedrückt, ein Sauerstoffproblem ergibt sich immer durch eine zu hohe  organische Belastung des Wassers! Das ist so schlicht wie unvermeidlich. 
Sauerstoffverbrauch resultiert natürlich auch aus den sich zersetzenden Algen. Die Blasen können sich aber nur aus einer >100%igen Gassättigung des Wassers ergeben! Das einzig dafür realistische, natürliche Szenario ist die Photosynthese der Pflanzen/Algen., also Sauerstoff. Wobei die Gasblasen sich im Kontakt/Austausch mit dem umgebenden Wasser befinden und das Bläschengas schon nach kurzer Zeit ein Abbild aller gelösten Gase im Wasser ist. Die Bläschen an den zergehenden Algen werden eher von anderen, evtl. nun besser assimilierenden Pflanzen stammen.

Ich bin ja neu hier, weil ich mein Steckenpferd Pflanzen jetzt eben auch im Teich praktiziere. In meiner frischen 1000 l Pfütze kommen jetzt die Algen, was mich nicht weiter stört. Sie sind mir eindeutiger Indikator, dass die Mikroflora (in meinem Fall einfach noch nicht entwickelt) aus dem Ruder läuft. Mikroflora, Biofilm, wie man es auch nennen möchte, ist eine diffuse, nichts desto trotz entscheidende Geschichte, die es lohnt auch mit Unterstützung aufzugleisen.
Ich hatte mich schon früher mit Brottrunk beschäftigt, weil hier auch die hilfreiche Wirkung bei Neurodermitis erwähnt wurde - und ich vertrage das Zeug überhaupt nicht!  Nichts desto trotz halte ich eine sinnvolle Unterstützung der Mikroflora für möglich und habe von dem Kanne Brottrunk in den Teich zugegeben. Wenn ich EM hätte, gäbe ich die auch zu! Im Grunde ist das erst einmal nur ein biologischer Starter. 

Das stellt natürlich nicht die Notwendigkeit passender Rahmenbedingungen für das Gewässer in Frage! Wenn aber durch solche Zugaben lediglich die Mikroflora in die Richtige Richtung "geschubst" wird, bzw.deren Entwicklung beschleunigt wird, dann ist es einfach nur hilfreich.  

Ich vermute, die mögliche algenvermeidende Wirkung von Gerstenstroh im Teich ist allgemein bekannt. Man kann mitunter auch von algensuppressiver Wirkung sprechen. Mittels eines versehentlich überdosierten Spurenelementesalzes erreichte ich in einem stark veralgten Pflanzenaquarium genauso versehentlich über nacht einen eklatant sichtbaren Wachstumsstopp aller Algen. Das hat meine Sicht bezüglich Algen erheblich verändert. 

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Teicher (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

Hallo, es regnet, es regnet, die __ Enten freuen sich gewaltig, und ich griege nasse Füsse.  An sonsten hat's sich im mein Teich absolut NICHTS geändert!!!  Am komende Diensteg (nach 8 tage) schütte ich nochmals 'ne Fl. Brottrunk im Teich rein. Woll'n ma mal schau'n was wird.:cu eure Jimmy


----------



## Glatzmann (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vitatrunk für den Teich?*

huhu,

ich hatte mir auf grund dieses themas kurz vor meinem urlaub eine flasche teichvita bestellt. wir hatten zu dieser zeit verstärkt mit fadenalgen zu kämpfen (teich wurde 2 monate vorher neu aufgebaut). die fadenalgen begannen sich im ganzen teich auszubreiten. ich also 2 tage vor urlaubsantritt nach anweisung die flasche in den teich gekippt, meiner mutter erzählt was passieren würde/könnte und ihr die notfallnummer meines teichspezies gegeben. nach 8 tagen begannen alle fadenalgen sich vom untergrund und den steinen zu lösen - die algen wurden dann vom teichmann zusammengekeschert - filter gereinigt e.t.c.

als wir 2,5 wochen später wieder zurückkamen traute ich meinen augen nicht.....alle fadenalgen komplett weg, superklares wasser, pflanzen enorm gewachsen, fische topfit.......

also ich kanns nur empfehlen.......

gruss
ralf


----------

